# The Marion Jar Super Whittle



## MNJars (Jan 13, 2013)

I've heard of some very faintly embossed, crude examples of The Marion Jar.  Does anyone have one with more glass character than this?


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 13, 2013)

Pretty Gnarly![]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 13, 2013)

Helllo;  That is a great example of COLD MOLD RIPPLE.   When they got ready to make these early jars, they would fill the mold with hot glass from the furnace to heat up the iron mold metal.  This would let the glass blow thinner and more even against the molds inside surface.  It also helped the glass blow into the chisel cut lettering in the iron.  The solid poured glass is a neat collectors look for, and highly wanted.  When the solid pours were made the glass went up to about an inch of the mold top.  After it sat in there for maybe 15 minutes or so, it was knocked out of the mold and then production started.  These solid pour pieces of glass could not be put in remelt, so most of the ones found were in the Glass House's trash dump.  A lot of solid pour bottles, jars and insulators have been found and collected.
 In the last few days there was a MASONS solid pour on the eBay.  I wanted to buy it but couldn't afford it - even then it sold too cheaply.  When I checked the pictures, I realized that it was really a MASON'S sales mans gimick paper weight for their jars.  It should have gone over $200 bucks - but it didn't.  I think it went for around $125.  Great buy for some one.  RED Matthews


----------



## rallcollector (Jan 14, 2013)

_Red wrote;
 When I checked the pictures, I realized that it was really a MASON'S sales mans gimick paper weight for their jars._

 Red,
 Just curious, but what in the pictures gave it away that it was not a solid pour pint Schram but a paperweight??

 Paul


----------



## rallcollector (Jan 14, 2013)

Oops... forgot to post the link for the ebay auction Red referenced;
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schram-automatic-sealer-b-solid-pour-Super-rare-/160953262878?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&nma=true&si=Yuw88fq2hJZ2ZTyeBRJ6iSpIpXs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 Paul


----------



## epackage (Jan 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rallcollector
> 
> _Red wrote;
> When I checked the pictures, I realized that it was really a MASON'S sales mans gimick paper weight for their jars._
> ...


 Hi Paul, what does this have to do with the original post???


----------



## MNJars (Jan 14, 2013)

In a round about way a responder was explaining how manufacturers attempted to reduce the degree to which whittle occurred by solid filling the moulds. It was a good example. Back on topic: I have heard that the Marion jars more frequently have extreme glass character than other manufacturers. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 15, 2013)

i have seen some crazy whittle on those marion jars... it could be the luck of the draw, or maybe a majority of those jars were crude.
 i hope that MN in your id stands for minnesota! we need more minnesota people on here!


----------



## MNJars (Jan 15, 2013)

It sure does mean Minnesota.  It's good to see others from the state!  Which city are you from?


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 15, 2013)

HELLO MNJars,  I think that Mason was probably earlier than many of the the jar makers.  This tells me that hey had to be starting out on their production with a lot of hand blown jars.  It is also a well documented fact that the advent of ABM machine development was not too far away from the development of the canning jars.  There were quite a few ABM concepts in this early development of glass machine made products.  I know when my grandfather took me to Thatcher's Elmira NY plant to see how they made the milk bottle - it was a an old machine they were using.  When I went to work for Thatcher Glass some twenty two years after that they were still making milk bottles on Emhart HMB machines and that was crude in comparison to the Emhart  IS machine we were putting to the tasks while I was there.   RED Matthews


----------

